
Node-canvas open sourced - shawndumas
http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/1482512206/node-canvas-open-sourced
======
RobertKohr
Pretty cool.

I guess the use case would be the need to generate an image on the fly from a
server. Mixing it up with Socket.IO you might even be able to do server side
animation (not using a per second reload setup).

The downside is you use a lot of the speed of running your images on the
client side, but as with all things, it is a trade-off.

Great work guys!

------
chrisbroadfoot
Nice. If your canvas isn't interactive, render it on the server with the same
codefor browsers that don't support canvas (i.e. I.E.)!

~~~
lambda
If your canvas isn't interactive, why are you rendering it in the browser
anyhow? Why have two code paths, when you could just have one?

~~~
chrisbroadfoot
Because your users are paying for CPU time, not you!

------
rafaelc
It's cool that this on HN now, but we open sourced node-canvas a while ago
over at <https://github.com/learnboost>

------
mwill
As an aside, I didn't realize TJ was part of the learn-boost team. Does anyone
know how long he has been with them?

